# EVERYONE IN THEIR SNUGGIE (pic)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I just thought I would share this pic...since you saw the pic of the snuggies...they were a hit...
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good looking group, and all the snuggies are in neat fabric prints.

I think you did really very well.

Angie


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Those are AWESOME!! your family is all warm and "snuggly" this winter.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

Does the birthday boy have a camouflage snuggy on?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

That is too cool. You should have a new slogan: "The family that snuggies together stays together!!!":sing:
Thanks for sharing your picture!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks.....Everyone..
:bow::bow::bow:That is the Birthday BOY standing on the left :hobbyhors:hobbyhors:hobbyhors
bopeep


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

That's so hot! :icecream: LOL

Neat pic! Everyone looks warm and happy!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What fun! Looks like you sure made everyone happy this Christmas! What a great gift, and great job of sewing.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

If that isn't the cutest pic ever, I don't know what is!!! I particularly like the men standing in their snuggies! lol This should be your Christmas card for next year!! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

MacaReenie said:


> If that isn't the cutest pic ever, I don't know what is!!! I particularly like the men standing in their snuggies! lol This should be your Christmas card for next year!! Thanks so much for sharing.


Perfect Christmas card- great idea!!!:happy:


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

everyone looks nice and warm, the prints work well


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:bow::bow::bow:
THANK YOU THANK YOU 
bopeep


----------



## PreacherSammy (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice,very warm!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you....... My son !!!!!!!!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

They look great! I only had to make 2 and well, one is not done! They are pretty quick to make though! Look warm btw!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You..
Yes they do go pretty fast....I enjoyed making them...it took longest to cut them out and machine embroidery the names on them.....
bopeep


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

What a great job! Love the picture! 

How much fabric is needed for one large one?
I'd like to make one for my sister.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Countrystyle said:


> What a great job! Love the picture!
> 
> How much fabric is needed for one large one?
> I'd like to make one for my sister.


Thanks again everyone...Sammy kids are here tonite... with their snuggies...
The pattern calls for 3 yards ...that makes them really long ...but for watching tv that is good......this is a link to the pattern I used...it's free..:banana02::banana02:

http://compendiumsearch.googlepages.com/snuggleuptoasnuggietypeblanket
bopeep


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

They look great. By the by, welcome PreacherSammy.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

One cozy family! A wonderful labor of love!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I love the picture of your family in their snuggies! I didn't know what these were until I received one as a gift this Christmas.

I just put it on this morning as we've got the stove cut back to do a cleaning out of the ashes this afternoon and it's getting chilly here. 

The snuggie is supposed to open in the back. Is that correct? Well I tried that but I need to be up and doing stuff so turned it around and tied it on me.

Now I can walk around and get the house stuff done and still have the snuggie. 

How do you all wear your snuggie?


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks again....
Soulsurvivor...they are suppose to be worn with the opening in the back....but Eddie Van DGS1 likes to wear his with the opening in the front....it is your snuggie...wear it YOUR way :banana02::banana02:
bopeep


----------

